# Shelf life of ingredients



## BDKS

Many of the fruit and juice recipes have ingredients that are available in larger packages for a better price. If I buy a pound of the following ingredients, how long would they stay good for? Would it be better to pay more for 1 or 2 oz bottles for each batch?

Acid Blend
Dry Pectic Enzyme
Potassium Sorbate
Wine Tannin
Yeast Energizer Powder
Yeast Nutrient

Thanks


----------



## NorthernWinos

It depends how much wine you are planning on making.

I buy these in ½# and 1#...

Acid Blend
Potassium Metabisulfite 
Yeast Nutrient


----------



## BDKS

I would estimate 30 gallons this year. Not counting the kit I just ordered. That would be experimenting with different juices and fruits.


----------



## grapeman

I try to use up all the ingredients within a year that I get and replace. Sometimes they are still good and I continue to use them up. Just make sure they don't cake up for the dry ones. Liquid pectic enzyme and tannin replace every few months.


----------



## Tom

30 gallons is not alot so I would just buy what comes in a vial @ you supplier. 
BUT, K-met for you I say 1 # because you will be using it for sanatising.
I bet you will be making much more wine as you go


----------



## Wade E

I agree with tepe!


----------



## dfwwino

I've read that the shelf life of yeast nutrient is two years if stored in a dark, cool place (not in an attic or garage in a Texas scorching summer). You can find the recommended shelf life of yeast on the Sachet. The Lavlin yeast I recently used had a recommended use date of 2011, over two years from the date the kit was assembled. I imagine the other powder ingrediants have approximately the same shelf life, but agree with Appleman that most liquid additives have a much shorter shelf life. I buy in bulk potassium metabisulfite and my cleansing powder. I buy most of my other supplies in the small quantities. I make about 40 gallons per year. Also, if you make kits, the ingrediants are included, so take that into account if you are making more than fresh grape or country wines. I would probably use 2 oz. quantities for most of these ingrediants. it will take more than one batch to use 2 oz. of ingrediant for most of these ingrediants, unlike sulfites and cleanser.


----------



## smurfe

I have to agree as well that at that level of production, pound packages just aren't feasible. Sure, the dry ingredients will be OK if kept cool, dry, and darkbut they will just take up space in reality. I would say though that it is good to buy K-Meta or Na-Meta in the pound or larger package. 


Also stated that kits do come with ingredients in them. One thing to point out in kits though is that if you are making All Juice kits it might be desirable to have some ingredients such as Acid Blend on hand as from what I have read, they are not allas "Pre-adjusted" as the concentrate kits are. This is not a bad thing at all though as it allows the home winemaker to finite adjust their wine and end up with a more balanced end product.


----------



## PeterZ

With the exception of the pectic enzyme the other powders are quite stable if stored in a zipper baggie in a cool dark place, like a closet. Shelf life will be several years. I would keep the pectic enzyme in the fridge for a shelf life of a year.


In the lab we routinely stored simple chemicals like K-meta in jars in a dark storeroom for a decade.


----------



## barryjo

Here is a little suggestion I have found to be useful. When you buy a container of ingredients, put the date on the package. If you split up the amount, date both packages. This allows you to keep track of the shelf life. Quite useful for those of us with forgetfulness syndrome.


----------



## Guapo

I would add that if you live a long way from a wine supply store, you might want to keep an extra amount on hand. Don't ask me how I know this. It is good to make friends with others who make country wine if that is your bag. They come in handy for borrowing stuff like yeast nutrient. Again, Don't ask.


----------



## brushwood24

I just bought a bunch of wine making stuff from someone on craigslist and he threw in all of his assorted chemicals and a wine kit. Once I got it home I realized it's all from 2005. I know the shelf life for a wine kit is supposed to be a year but I figure I may as well try to make the kit ... or is it a hopeless cause?


----------



## Bert

If the juice has good color go for it.....Maybe some new yeast or make a starter and see if the yeast is good.....the other stuff in the wine kit I would replace....Good Luck


----------



## Wade E

I would give it a try unless the concentrate is brown, throw out the yeast though at that age!


----------



## brushwood24

I'm glad I asked because I didn't even think to buy new yeast. It's in a foil bag so I can't tell what the juice color is like but I'm going to buy some new yeast and give it a go.


----------



## ibglowin

Taste the juice as well to make sure it doesn't have an off taste. Color could be spot on still but if it taste bad, the wine will be undrinkable.


----------



## brushwood24

I know this is probably a stupid question but should it just taste like regular grape juice? I've never tasted wine making juice before.


----------



## ibglowin

Should taste like very sweet grape juice, with no off flavors.


----------



## joeswine

YEAST i BUY AS NEEDED KEEP A SMALL AMOUNT IN THE FRIG...BUT I DO BUY LARGE BAG'S OF SOME ITEMS AND BREAK THEM DOWN INTO USABLE QUANTITIES BY VACUUM SEALING THEM..


----------



## wctisue

Brushwood,


Last year I fermented a kit that was 3 1/2 years old. Tasted fine but a little off color. Finished taste is normal. I did buya new yeast since yeast is only good for a little over a year.


Wayne


----------



## brushwood24

I got some new yeast and pitched it a couple days ago. The juice color was a little off, a little bit of a brown tinge and there was a bit of a tarry taste but the juice still tasted pretty good so I figured I'd give it a shot. It's fermenting pretty well so far, so we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Wade E

Fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## brushwood24

I just got finished bottling the 5 year old cabernet. Surprisingly enough it came out looking great, a nice ruby red. The lees were pretty dark brown and the wine was still pretty brownish before fining but once it cleared, it looked great. Tastes pretty good too ... about what you would expect from a just fermented wine. No off flavors, so I'm pretty happy. Do I get to say this wine has been aged for 5 years? 2005 vintage.


----------



## Wade E

Glad it worked out for you!


----------

